# Winter detail on my MKV Golf GTi



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Had this week off work so decided to do my winter protection detail.This was done over three days and all by hand.Theres no before or during pics as the car had only been washed/QD'd a couple of days before and also i just wanted to get cracking with the detail.
The process:
Rinsed with PW
Covered with AG TFR through detergent bottle and rinsed
Washed 2BM with Farcela Detox using Noodle mit
Wheels washed with AG TFR using Megs wheel brush and noodle mit
Arches rinsed out and sprayed with APC and rinsed again
Tyres cleaned with APC and detailing brush
Dried with Elite plush drying towel and AG synthetic chamois on wheels/shuts
Polished with Megs Ultimate Compound on Farcela hand polishing pad
Glazed with Poorboys Blackhole on German App on black side x2
Sealed with Menzerna Powerlock on German App x2
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
Wheels sealed with Planet Polish WS&S
Trim/rubbers dressed with Megs Gold Class trim dressing
Exhaust polished with Megs NXT metal polish


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice looking motor there mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job, lovely Golf too 

What is it lowered on?

Russ.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Great job, lovely Golf too
> 
> What is it lowered on?
> 
> Russ.


was thinking that myself , im guessing air as it seems very low for coilovers !

Great looking motor m8 :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks awesome very jealous!


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Great job, lovely Golf too
> 
> What is it lowered on?
> 
> Russ.


Thanks,i went with the Menzerna Powerlock after seeing your Golf wearing it a while back.Its on KW Clubsport coilovers,there pricey but go very low and are fully adjustable for stiffness/rebound and camber.


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Stunning mate! loving the look.


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

cracking bud what brakes are they?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Spaceman1 said:


> cracking bud what brakes are they?


Cheers mate,there R32 Calipers with Tarox discs,great upgrade over the standard GTi brakes,also got braided lines on it as well.


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks stunning!
Really liking the carbon in the engine bay.
Have you got build thread for this anywhere?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

AGray said:


> Looks stunning!
> Really liking the carbon in the engine bay.
> Have you got build thread for this anywhere?


I' have'nt i'm afraid.I purchased the car off a company called Tuningwerks,it originally had 20" Bentley rims on it.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

looks great, very beefy looking gti golf, glad to see its not a badged TDI rep


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

euge07 said:


> looks great, very beefy looking gti golf, glad to see its not a badged TDI rep


No this one certainly drinks Super Unleaded:lol:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Very nice, love those wheels fancy a set for my R32.Good job


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice :argie:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Good work and a nice OEM+ Golf you have


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice mate, those speedlines would look great on my r32! What tyre sizes you running?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

jubileebug said:


> very nice mate, those speedlines would look great on my r32! What tyre sizes you running?


215/35/19's,give a nice little bit of stretch but not enough to affect the handling.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish matey


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good mate!:thumb:


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

country boy said:


> I' have'nt i'm afraid.I purchased the car off a company called Tuningwerks,it originally had 20" Bentley rims on it.


Ah right, nice buy!
I've seen the car at a couple of shows but I didn't realise it was a tuningwerks car


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there Mr..

New wheels look great :thumb:..

I would of loved your old one, but funds weren't there ..


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Lovely :argie:

Really like the carbon fibre part in the engine bay.


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

country boy said:


> Cheers mate,there R32 Calipers with Tarox discs,great upgrade over the standard GTi brakes,also got braided lines on it as well.


Quality bud my mate is off to buy A black R32 start of this week coming and its sitting on the same wheels all silver tho.

he was wondering what the brakes were as they look huge and now he knows. cracking car love the carbon too.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

really nice that!


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the carbon in the bay a custom wrap/skinned or is it an aftermarket replacement part?

Seriously nice!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

mint !!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

AGray said:


> Is the carbon in the bay a custom wrap/skinned or is it an aftermarket replacement part?
> 
> Seriously nice!


Its a replacement part.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice finish mate, Great lookin car love the wheels


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor on that wheels great result


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I dont know much about VW Golfs to be honest mate .But i'd reckon yours is a stunner. a credit to you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, those reflections are stunning!! Awesome Golf.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely looking gti there. Tarox g88's expensive. Have them on my car too with ferodo ds2500's.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## yoyo59 (Nov 8, 2009)

nice work man.. tell me how you got ur engine bay that clean I need to do mine!  also a picture of the exhaust would be good ;P


----------



## Snowman_© (Dec 9, 2011)

awesome car dude! love it.. carbon fibre goodies too


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the finish. I keep debating about whether to go for a debadged grille on my ED30. Yours looks the mutts.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, that really looks good


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

yoyo59 said:


> nice work man.. tell me how you got ur engine bay that clean I need to do mine!  also a picture of the exhaust would be good ;P


I use AG Engine cleaner on it and dress it with AG Vinyl and Rubber Care.The exhaust is the standard one with polished tips


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

country boy said:


> Its a replacement part.


Who makes them?


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

Super sexy car. Its perfect. I love the wheels, and rotors and the ride height. omg I am in love!!!

Any interior shots?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning...:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate, i like that alot.


----------

